# أرشادات حول أستخدام الثلاجة



## air_con (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم
عندما تطلب في يوم من الايام لفحص ثلاجه وقبل ان تجري عمليات لفحص الفني لها .........
يجب ان تكون مستعدا دائما لاجابة كثير من الاسئلة عن طريقة استخدام وعمل هذه الثلاجه وعلاوة على ذلك يجب ان تقدم لمن يستعملها الارشادات الضروريه التي قد تساعد كثيرا في الاستغناء عن طلبك مستقبلا بدون داع.......
الارشادات.
1.مدة دوران وحدة التبريد
2.موضع يد الثرموستات
3.فتح باب الثلاجه
4.وضع الماكولات داخل الثلاجه بطريقه غير مناسبه
5.تكاثف الرطوبة على جدران الثلاجه خلال بعض ايام الصيف 
6.اذابة الفروست الذي يتراكم على سطح الفريزر 

فيما يلي شرح النقاط 
1- مدة دوران وحده التبريد
على الأخص يجب الانتباه لإرشاد من يستعمل الثلاجة كهربائية من النوع الحديث ذي دائرة التبريد المركبة إلى إن فترة دوران وحده التبريد بهذا النوع من الثلاجات عادة 75او 80% , وخلال الأيام التي تكون درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة فيها مرتفعة جدا قد تصل فترة دوران وحدة التبريد إلى 100%.
وبوجه عام يجب إرشاد من يستعمل أي نوع من الثلاجات إن فترة دوران وحدة التبريد تكون عادة أطول من فترة الو فوف وهذا أمر ضروري لحفظ المأكولات الموجودة بداخلها بحالة جيدة
2- موضع يد الترموستات
عند تشغيل الثلاجة الكهربائية لأول مرة تحرك يد الترموستات في الموضع الذي توصي به الشركة الصانعة فإذا لاحظ بعد ذلك من يستعمل الثلاجة إن درجه الحرارة بداخلها مرتفعه نسبيا فانه يكون مكن الضروري في مثل هذه الحالة إرشاده لتحريك يد الترموستات تدريجيا حتى يصل الموضع الذي يحصل منه على درجه حرا ره مناسبة
هذا ويجب عدم الاعتماد على الموضع المبين عادة (normal) الموجود بيد الترموستات إذ إن الموضع الصحيح الذي يجب إن تحرك إليه يد الترموستات هو الموضع الذي نختاره بأنفسنا والذي نحصل منه على درجات مناسبة داخل الثلاجة , وهذا الموضع يختلف من ثلاجة إلى أخرى
وكذلك يجب إرشاد من يستعمل الثلاجة إلى ضرورة تحريك موضع يد الترموستات خلال فصول ألسنه المختلفة , فالوضع 1,2 الذي قد يكون مثلا مناسبا لتشغيل الثلاجة خلال شهر شباط قد لايكون مناسبا بالمرة لتشغيلها خلال شهر أب.



نقطة رقم(2)
فتح باب الثلاجة
في كل مرة يفتح فيها باب الثلاجة يندفع من داخلها كمية من الهواء البارد والثقيل نحو ارضية المكان الموجودة به.وهذه الحالة 
تسبب حدوث منطقة ذات ظغط منخفض داخل الثلاجة تعمل على سحب الهواء الساخن من الغرفه الى داخلها فترتفع تبعا لذلك درجة الحراره بسرعة داخل كابينة الثلاجة بحيث تجعل الثرموستات يعمل على تشغيل وحدة التبريد حتى تنخفض مرة اخرى درجة الحرارة المحددة بموضع يد الثرموستات وعلى هذا كلما كثر عدد المرات التي يفتح بها باب الثلاجة طالت مدة الدوران لوحدة التبريد وازداد استهلاكها للتيار الكهربائي .............
ولذلك يجب ارشاد من يستعمل الثلاجة الى ضرورة الاقلال بقدر الامكان من عدد المرات التي يفتح فيها بابها وذلك باخراجه منها من جميع ما يلزم في وقت واحد بدلا من فتح بابها كل مرة يحتاج فيهاالى اخراج احد هذه الاشياء .....................
هذا ويعمل كذلك الهواء الساخن الرطب على زيادة حمل وحدة التبريد وكذلك فاءن الرطوبة تتجمع ايضا على جدران الثلاجة الداخلية الباردة خلال الايام الرطبة ويسيل على شكل قطرات ماء على هذه الجدران مسببة تلف بعض انواع الاطعمة والمأكولات الموجوده بداخلها ومن السهوله طبعا تحاشي هذه الحالات بالاقلال من عدد المرات التي يفتح بها باب الثلاجة


منقول كتاب الثلاجة الكهربائية 
للمهندس صبري بولص


----------



## air_con (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*وضع المأكولات داخل الثلاجة بطريقة غير مناسبة *

أن حركة الهواء داخل الثلاجة ضرورية جدا للحصول على تبريد منتظم لحفظ المأكولات الموجودة بداخلها بحالة جيدة , فإذا وجد هذا الهواء ما يعوق حركته الطبيعية داخل جميع أجزاء الثلاجة فأن المأكولات الموجودة في الأرفف السفلية من الثلاجة لأيتم تبريدها بطريقة كافية ... ولذلك يجب وضع المعلبات والمأكولات المختلفة داخل أرفف الثلاجة بترتيب ونظام يسمح بتحريك الهواء بسهوله خلالها وحولها .... مع مراعاة عدم دفع لفات المأكولات الكبيرة وعلى الأخص صناديق المأكولات المكعبة الشكل نحو جدار الثلاجة الخلفي حتى لا نمنع بذلك حركة الهواء البارد إلى الأرفف السفلية ومكان حفظ الخضراوات الطازجة ويجب كذلك مراعاة عدم تكديس المأكولات بالثلاجة وان يترك فراغ كاف بين لفات المأكولات بحيث لانجعل شيئا منها يلاصق جدران الثلاجة الداخلية ........ 
هذا ولو أن المأكولات والسوائل الساخنة تعمل على زيادة حمل التبريد إلا أن فكرة وضع المأكولات وهي ساخنة داخل الثلاجة كانت فكرة قديمة خاطئة ويجب وضع المأكولات وهي ساخنة بأسرع وقت ممكن داخل الثلاجة لمنع تلفها وللمحا فضة على أقصى قيمة غذائية ونكهة طبيعية لها ... ومن المؤكد أن وضع المأكولات داخل الثلاجة بهذا الشكل لن يضر وحدة التبريد الموجودة بها بأي حال من ألأحوال


----------



## air_con (6 نوفمبر 2010)

تكاثف الرطوبة على جدران الثلاجة خلال بعض أيام الصيف 

في بعض أيام فصل الصيف يحتوي الهواء الساخن على كمية كبير من الرطوبة بخار الماء وعندما يلامس هذا الهواء جدران الثلاجة الداخلية تتكاثف هذه الرطوبة الزائد على هذه الجدران وتسيل على سطحها على هيئة قطرات ماء ,,,,, وهذه الحالة تعد عادية بالنسبة لتشغيل الثلاجة خلال أيام الصيف الرطبة ويتوقف حدوثها طبعا على عدد المرات التي يفتح فيها باب الثلاجة والمدة التي يضل فيها هذا الباب مفتوحا ,,,وكذلك على درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة الموجودة بالهواء خارج الثلاجة ..............
هذا وعندما يتلف الحلق المطاط المركب بباب الثلاجة يعمل هو ألآخر على تسرب مقدار كبير من هذا الهواء الساخن المشبع بالرطوبة إلى داخل الثلاجة مسببا حدوث تكاثف شديد للرطوبة على جدرانها الداخلية ,, ولكن عندما يكون هذا الحلق بحالة جيدة فأنه يحدث أيضا تكاثف ولكنه بسيط جدا في هذه المرة وهذه طبعا حالة عادية يجب أرشاد من يستعمل الثلاجة عنها ...
كما يجب أرشاده إلى أتباع الخطوات التالية للإقلال بقدر ألإمكان من حدوث عملية التكاثف التي تحدث خلال هذه الفترة من أيام الصيف الرطبة 

1- يجب تغطية جميع الأوعية الموجود بها سوائل أو مأكولات رطبة الموجودة داخل الثلاجة وذلك لمنع تبخر الرطوبة وتكاثفها على جدران الثلاجة الداخلية.
2- من ألأهمية البالغة أن نقلل من عدد مرات التي نقوم فيها بفتح باب الثلاجة .
3- قم بعملية أذابه الثلج (الفرو ست) الذي يتراكم على سطح الفريزر بصفة منتظمة بالنسبة للثلاجات ذات دوائر التبريد العادية وغير المركب بها أجهزة لإذابة هذا الفرو ست بطريقة أوتوماتيكية وقد يكون من الضروري إذابة هذا الفرو ست بطريقة يدوية مرتين أسبوعيا خلال أيام الصيف الشديدة الحرارة والرطبة.....


----------



## مستريورك (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## air_con (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> مشكور يا الغالي



شكرااااااااا لمرورك اخي الغالي


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (6 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانت بالف خير

ولك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى على المجهود المفيد وشكرا جزيلا لك .


----------



## air_con (7 نوفمبر 2010)

م عزت الشرقاوى قال:


> كل عام وانت بالف خير
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الطيب



شكراااااااا جزيلا على مرورك وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## air_con (7 نوفمبر 2010)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> بارك الله فيك حبيبى على المجهود المفيد وشكرا جزيلا لك .



شكراااااااااا لمرورك بارك الله فيك


----------

